# Hotel room available



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi guys

I am unable to make it now so if anyone needs a hotel room please let me know and we can get the room changed over into your name.

It's at the Ricoh arena and £70 for the night

Cheers


----------



## DylanHember (Jul 22, 2015)

This room still going?


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi mate sorry it's now gone


----------

